# All slavic languages: We are both



## kloie

I would like to know how to say 
We are both learning,french,spanish, and german.
thanks in advance


----------



## robin74

Polish:
It depends on gender of the people involved:
Obaj (two men) / Obie (two women) / Oboje (a man and a woman) uczymy się francuskiego, hiszpańskiego i niemieckiego.


----------



## Orlin

In Bulgarian, it also depends on the gender of the people we are talking about - there are 2 versions: Ние двамата (men or a man and a woman)/двете (women) учим френски, испански и немски (език).


----------



## Irbis

Slovenian:
Oba se učiva francoščino, španščino in nemščino. (two men or a man and a woman)
Obe se učiva francoščino, španščino in nemščino. (two women)


----------



## Azori

Slovak: (My) obaja sa učíme po francúzsky, španielsky a nemecky. (two men or a man and a woman)
(My) obe sa učíme po francúzsky, španielsky a nemecky. (two women)

"My" can be omitted.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Obojica (two men)/obe (two women)/oboje (a man and a woman) učimo francuski, španski i nemački.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
мы обa/обe yчим фpaнцузcкий, иcпанcкий и немeцкий языки
[my oba/obe utchim frantsuzskii, ispanskii i nemetskii yazyki]
обa - two men or man and woman
обe - two women


----------



## Orlin

Moguće li je "*Mi *obojica/obe/oboje..."?


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Moguće li je "*Mi *obojica/obe/oboje..."?



If such form is used, (partitive) genitive would be used: "*Nas* obojica/obe/oboje". 

It is occasionally used in sentence subject, but it is redundant there; I find it colloquial and bad style:

(*Nas*) obojica znamo ko je to uradio.

However, it might be necessary, for disambiguation purposes, when it is in sentence object:

Videli su *nas (vas, ih)* obojicu.


----------



## Orlin

Zanimljivo! U bugarskom (po mom mišljenju) "ние"=mi (BCS) je (gotovo) obavezno u tom slučaju, slovački varijant uključa opcijonalno "my"=mi (BCS), u ruskom se takodje koristi "мы/my" (ne znam dali obavezno ili opcijonalno), dok u BCS (može da) se koristi partitivni genitiv?!? Kako Plzenak kaže, u češkom takodje "my" (obavezno/opcijonalno?)


----------



## Plzenak

Czech 

My oba/obě se učíme francouzsky , španělsky a německy .


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Zanimljivo! U bugarskom (po mom mišljenju) "ние"=mi (BCS) je (gotovo) obavezno u tom slučaju, slovački varijant uključa opcijonalno "my"=mi (BCS), u ruskom se takodje koristi "my" (ne znam dali obavezno ili opcijonalno), dok u BCS (može da) se koristi partitivni genitiv?!?



Not sure if it's partitive, but it is a genitive.

Here, it apparently occurs by analogy with congruence of numbers in plural:

*Nas* dvojica/dvoje/dve, *nas* trojica/troje/tri, *njih* četvorica/četvoro/četiri itd. 

In these structures, personal pronoun in genitive (or another qualificative, such as *sva *trojica (all three)) is practically mandatory. Do other Slavic languages use genitive or nominative here?

Issues related with Slavic numbers are terribly confusing... Even as a speaker of one, I get a headache when I try to consciously analyse the structure and congruence.


----------



## Orlin

Da, Duya, ja se takodje čudim - da li je genitiv u sličnim konstrukcijama mogući samo u BCS? Kako ja vidim, u nekim drugim slovenskim jezicima se koristi *nominativ* (ekvivalenti zamenice "mi" - možda obavezno, možda ne), dok u slovenačkom i poljskom primerima nije vidno nominativ ili genitiv mora/može da se koristi u diskutiranom slučaju. Nek govornici drugih slovenskih jezika to kažu.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin said:


> Da, Duya, ja se takodje čudim - da li je genitiv u sličnim konstrukcijama mogući samo u BCS? Kako ja vidim, u nekim drugim slovenskim jezicima se koristi *nominativ* (ekvivalenti zamenice "mi" - možda obavezno, možda ne), dok u slovenačkom i poljskom primerima nije vidno nominativ ili genitiv mora/može da se koristi u diskutiranom slučaju. Nek govornici drugih slovenskih jezika to kažu.


 
In cases where the subject is _not_ omitted in Slovenian (it's redundant in this case), here's how it works:

Two people: *midva* se učiva (dual, nominative)
Three people: *mi* trije se učimo (plural, nominative)
Four people: *mi* štirje se učimo (plural, nominative)
Five people: *nas* pet se uči (plural, genitive)
Six people: *nas* šest se uči (plural, genitive)
Seven people: *nas* sedem se uči (plural, genitive)
...


----------



## phosphore

Duya said:


> If such form is used, (partitive) genitive would be used: "*Nas* obojica/obe/oboje".
> 
> It is occasionally used in sentence subject, but it is redundant there; I find it colloquial and bad style:
> 
> (*Nas*) obojica znamo ko je to uradio.
> 
> However, it might be necessary, for disambiguation purposes, when it is in sentence object:
> 
> Videli su *nas (vas, ih)* obojicu.


 
Are you sure about that? I would never say "nas obojica", while "mi obojica" doesn't sound like the most natural construction but does sound acceptable to me.


----------



## bibax

In Czech:

Two people: *my* dva/dvě (oba/obě) se učíme (plural - _dual is defunct_, nominative)
Three people: *my* tři se učíme (plural, nominative)
Four people: *my* čtyři se učíme (plural, nominative)
Five people: *nás* (vás) pět se učí (plural, genitive, verb is in singular!)
Six people: *nás* (vás) šest se učí
Seven people: *nás* (vás) sedm se učí
etc.

the personal pronoun is not strictly obligatory for 2/3/4, but obligatory for 5, 6, 7, ... (for obvious reason)

I should add that *my tři* has different meaning than *tři z nás*, *nás pět* has different meaning than *pět z nás*.

*dvojice, trojice, čtveřice, pětice,* ... are nouns

*trojice z nás* is equivalent to *tři z nás*
*trojice nás* (or *nás trojice*) could be equivalent to *my tři*, but it sounds strange


----------



## Duya

phosphore said:


> Are you sure about that? I would never say "nas obojica", while "mi obojica" doesn't sound like the most natural construction but does sound acceptable to me.



I don't like either, but "nas obojica" works better for me, at least by analogy with "nas dvojica". Maybe I was seduced by that analogy. In any case, I would hardly ever say "mi obojica".


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

Two people: *my *dvaja (masc.) /dve (fem.) sa učíme (plural, nominative)
Three people: *my *traja/tri sa učíme (plural, nominative)
Four people: *my *štyria/štyri sa učíme (plural, nominative)
Five people: *my *piati sa učíme (plural, nominative)
Six people: *my *šiesti sa učíme (plural, nominative)
Seven people: *my *siedmi sa učíme (plural, nominative)

Again, "my" can be omitted.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

bibax said:


> Five people: *nás* (vás) pět se učí (plural, genitive, verb is in singular!)


 
Right; I forgot to point that out when I did the list for Slovenian.


----------



## WannaBeMe

Duya said:


> I don't like either, but "nas obojica" works better for me, at least by analogy with "nas dvojica". Maybe I was seduced by that analogy. In any case, I would hardly ever say "mi obojica".



Are you shure in that.
I have never ever heard "nas obojica" and it sounds so ugly. I to "obojica je malo nepravlan i seljački oblik što se mene tiče.

(Mi) oba učimo engleski. ( two men)
(Mi) obje učimo engleski. ( two women)
(Mi) oboje učimo engleski. (a man and a woman)

"Nas oba učimo engleski" ne mo'š nikako reć'.
"Nas dva učimo engleski" ide savršeno ali značenje nije isto u ova dva slučaja.


----------



## ilocas2

Plzenak said:


> Czech
> 
> My oba/obě se učíme francouzsky , španělsky a německy .



I'm adding that in colloquial Czech spoken in some parts of Czech Republic there is prothetic v before o in this word.

My (v)oba/(v)obě se učíme francouzsky, španělsky a německy.

There are more ways how to say it, I just wanted to mention this feature of spoken Czech.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

*двајцата *[dvajcata] or *обајцата *(obajcata) - _if two men_
*двајцата *[dvajcata] or *обајцата *(obajcata) - _if a man and a woman_
*двете *[dvete] or *обете *[obete] - _if two women_

(Ние) двајцата/обајцата учиме француски, шпански и германски.
[_(Nie) dvajcata/obajcata učime francuski, španski i germanski._]

(Ние) двете/обете учиме француски, шпански и германски.
[_(Nie) dvete/obete učime francuski, španski i germanski._]


----------

